# Baby Hannah Is Here (Long)



## Vickie

Sorry it took so long to get everyone updated! :hugs: We just got home a few hours ago due to some complications. 

As most know my waters broke and I had a bloody show about 2:15 my time on the morning of the 22nd (my due date). Wasn't have many contractions so the labor ward told me to get some rest and call back at 9 a.m. I was so nervous though that of course I didn't sleep (now wish I had). By 9 I was starting to get labor pains, called the hospital and they told me that since I wasn't having consistent contractions to stay home. By 11 the contractions had gotten stronger, we called one more time and were once again told to stay home and call back at 2. So at 2 p.m. I called and they said to go ahead and come in to get checked. So finally off we go to the hospital. Get there, they put me on the machines, time my contractions, see if my waters really have broken etc. and determine I'm only 1 1/2 centimeters dilated, so yep you guessed it.........sent back home. Got back about 4 and I was in tears because of the pain. Managed to stay home until almost 8 and told Stan I couldn't stand it any more so once more we go back to the hospital (me rather mad because I'd been sent home earlier). Get in, go through all the checks and yay I'm 3 centimeters now, they admit me to the hospital. By this time was having quite strong back pains with my contractions. By 10 I decided I had had enough and asked for an epidural. That was wonderful! Couldn't feel any pain and was actually able to get a bit of sleep. At 1 they came in and checked me (by this time my waters had been gone 23 hours) and I was still only 3 centimeters. They started me on a medication to help me dilate and come back at 6 a.m. to check me. I was finally 10 centimeters! :happydance: but Hannah was still extremely far up in my cervix :dohh: So they want to turn the epi down and hopefully get her to come down. Around 6:45 I started to feel sick to my stomach, but because of the epidural (they told me it could come out easily) I was scared to move..........yep you guessed it, threw up all over myself 4 times. Finally around 7 I'm feeling the urge to push and they let me start pushing. Pushed for two hours and made progress, but not enough, and I was getting tired. Also around this time the OB discovered that Hannah was transverse (which is why I hadn't made much progress). They turned her inside of me and that hurt! The doctors started talking about doing a c-section because my waters had gone so long ago. In the end they decided to let me rest for 30 minutes and try to push her out one last time. 20 minutes into my "break" (I had changed position so that I was on my side and was feeling the contractions more strongly) we called the nurse back in and told her that I needed to push. Pushed another 20 minutes (with one nurse telling me I wasn't doing a good enough job :() Finally the OB came in and said that she thought we could probably get a vacuum on Hannah but that if she didn't come out with the next three pushes I had to go in for the section, there were no other options. With the last bit of my energy I managed to push her out (turns out I ended up doing most of the work they said they didn't have to pull with the vacuum hardly at all). Anyways she came out weight 8 pounds, 10 ounces, 23 inches long. She never did fully engage (which is why I never felt any pains prior to going into labor) and she was transverse. All of which contributed to a very long drawn out labor for me. They placed her on my chest afterwards while they stitched me up but I was tired and shaking and after 10 minutes or so asked them to take her from me (wasn't sure I wouldn't drop her). Because my waters had broken 32 hours prior to me having her we had to stay in the hospital for 48 hours while waiting on results from blood tests (to make sure neither of us had an infection). She was worth every minute of it but I'm not sure I want to have another one any time soon :D. Sorry if this is incoherent, it's been a long long three days, but my princess is home and that's all that matters :)

Here are a few pics (unfortunately haven't had the time or energy to take many). Ignore the tired mommy look :lol:
 



Attached Files:







tn_DSC04757.JPG
File size: 38 KB
Views: 290









tn_DSC04775.JPG
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 208









tn_DSC04777.JPG
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 181









tn_DSC04793.JPG
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 308









tn_DSC04778.JPG
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 194


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats Vickie! Im so happy that You and Hannah are both ok and home. Hannah is absolutly stunning!!!!!! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Wow Vickie she's gorgeous :) :)


Congratulations you did a good job!!


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations on your beautiful daughter!


----------



## genkigemini

Ahhhh, she is beautiful!!!! Great job, Vickie!!!!!


----------



## Jenelle

Congratulations Vickie, she is gorgeous!! and you look great too :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations honey! She is absolutely beautiful!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## miel

congratulations!!
she is a beauty !!!:hugs:


----------



## welshcakes79

huge congratualtions, she is gorgeous, XXX


----------



## mBLACK

Congratulations! Welcome to mommyhood!:D


----------



## Sarahkka

What a beautiful child!
Congratulations and best wishes for your little one!


----------



## Deise

Congrats Vickie!!!!!! She's gorgeous and you look great!


----------



## ryder

Congrats Vickie!


----------



## Jayne

Congrats Vickie, she's adorable! :D


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations Hannah is beautiful.


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations! :wohoo: She is so beautiful!! :D 

And you do not look like you have just had a baby :shock: ...you look great! x


----------



## SJK

congrats, shes beautiful xx


----------



## Jo

Oh my, she is gorgeous :)

Congratulations to you both gain, long labour but always worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congratulations!! She is stunning!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations Vickie and Stan! Hannah is gorgeous xXx


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations Vickie shes beautiful!!


----------



## CK Too

Just beautiful. Congratulations and well done to you on such a long labour x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations :hugs: :D


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun she is beautiful and u look amazing x


----------



## jobee2222

Well done, you've created a masterpiece!


----------



## NeyNey

Aww Vickie she is absolutely beautiful!

Congratulations sweetheart, you look fantastic!


----------



## nikky0907

:wohoo:

Congratulations Vickie and Stan! She is gorgeous!

And good job mommy! :hug:


----------



## mizzi

congrats :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats, she's beautiful! x


----------



## babezone

aww congrats hun x x x x


----------



## Freya

Thanks for sharing your birth story! Your pictures are fab, you both look beautiful. What a relief now you're home!!!

The epidural/vomit aspect did not thrill me at all!! But I'm glad the truth is out there!

xxxx


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats Vickie! :) Shes lovely! And you look great too xx


----------



## Michy

Big congratulations, so glad you are home :cloud9:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and a huge well done she is gorgeous and you look fab :D xx


----------



## ablaze

she is absolutely stunning! and well done you on the birth! :hugs: huge congratulations xxxx


----------



## smartie

congrats on your baby girl!

great name too ;)


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations, she is a beauty x


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!!

xxx


----------



## leedsforever

congratulations hun.... you both look so well!!! 

I feel emotional.... lol... damm hormones!!


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on your new arrival :cloud9: She is beautiful!!

xx


----------



## maybebaby

Wow - sounds like a tough delivery!!! Congrats - she is a beauty!! :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin

Vickie! Congratulations hun! And well done. She is gorgeous!

If it's any consolation I was sent back home twice two and ended up have a section after about 64 hours of labour! So I really do feel for what you went through.
:hug:


----------



## VanWest

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl. Sounds like she is going to be tall :)


----------



## Linzi

Congrats vickie :)

xxx


----------



## Beltane

Congrats Vickie!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats Vickie!! She is beautiful :)


----------



## Amanda

Congrats Vickie, sorry to had such a tough time. But she's definitely worth it - she's adorable! :hugs:


----------



## orange-sox

Congratulations Vickie! She is absolutely gorgeous :D


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations honey, shes absoloutely beautiful


----------



## missjess

Great story! Congrats hun, she is gorgeous! xxx

Ps: you look amazing ! x


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations and well done vickie, she's gorgeous :)


----------



## Mamafy

Awww Vickie thats a great story, well done you!!!

Little (or not so) Hannah is gorgeous and hun you look great too :hugs:

Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## Christine33

awww vickie :happydance: :happydance:
hannah is just beautiful - gorgeous head of hair on her too! well done to you!

congratulations!

:hug:

Christine
X

hope the fur babies aren't too jealous of the new arrival......:mrgreen:


----------



## Vickie

The fur babies are actually doing very well :D They are curious but not jealous!


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous


----------



## Mynxie

congratulations xx


----------



## masi

She's beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is beautiful x


----------



## debralouise

Finally honey - you seem to have been waiting yonks for her!

Congratulations!!!!!

xxxx xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

she is beautiful hun, congratulations

xx


----------



## Frankie

shes beautiful well done to you x


----------



## Wobbles

So happy for you & Stan shes tiny cute & you look like a proud Mummy in your pic 

*CONGRATULATIONS*

Thank you for sharing piccies :happydance:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Awww she is gorgeous darlin <3

I bet you're dead proud! xXx

:hug:


----------



## Miss~Gaby

aww she's beautiful! Congratulations Vickie :)


----------



## Pearl

congratulations vickie , baby hannah is beautiful and well done !


----------



## suzan

Aw Vickie, I am so happy for you and your husband. She is perfect! CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## Ema

Congrats she is adorable XxX


----------



## Becki77

Congrats Vickie you did well! shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Torialou

Congratulations, she's beautiful :) x


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni shes we stunner!! U must b so proud!!

xxx


----------



## poppy

Oh Vickie, Hannah is so beautiful. Congratulations to you and Stan. You did so well, especially with her being tranverse and not fully engaged. You must have been absolutely exhausted after the labour, but you still look radiant in the photo.

Well done you!

xxx


----------



## elles28

Aww Vickie she is adorable you done really well :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Awwww she is so gorgeous!! CONGRATS!! :hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratulatons hun she is beautiful


----------



## wantababybump

Congrats Vickie!! xo


----------



## tinytoes

what a stunner :hug:


----------



## bambikate

wow congrats honey x x


----------



## Lauz_1601

thats you looking tired ? wow you look so well hun. sounds like it was hard work, but very much worth it she is gorgeous, congratulations xxxxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats :) She's adorable x


----------



## gde78

Congratulations Vickie! She's lovely!


----------



## thelilbump

congrats :hugs:


----------



## Chellebelle

I have only just seen this... congratulations Vickie!! I am sorry you had such a tough time... but glad you got there in the end... Hannah is beautiful. xxx


----------



## BeanieMummy

She is Beautifule. GRATZ


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats Vickie! She is absolutely beautiful! Sorry you had such a tough time of it but she was well worth it

xx


----------



## Belle

Congratulations! she's beautiful! xx


----------



## CapitalChick

Yay! Congratulations on a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## isil

Congratulations Vickie, and 8lbs 10oz must be the best weight for a baby to be if both of ours weighed it! :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

congrats vickie! :hugs: shes beautiful. well done you!
xx


----------



## akcher

Beautiful little angel she is. I'm glad everything turned out great.


----------



## Chris77

She's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## lillysmum

awww vickie shes so beautiful! Well done you!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## GemGems

What a healthy looking beautiful Girl!! Well done Mummy! :) :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Congratulations she is beautiful.

x


----------



## ashleigh2188

congratulations she's beautiful xxx


----------



## Carley

Hannah is just beautiful, congratulations babe!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congrats you both look lovely.xx


----------



## celine

Congrats on ur beautiful baby girl :)


----------



## trishk

congrats!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congrats Vickie, Hannah is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Ann-Marie

COngrats again. :hug: She truly is gorgeous :D


----------

